# Driving a P.O.S



## Deftone (Jun 8, 2017)

Hey folks, new driver here in Lafayette, LA. I just wondered what people thought of driving a less than perfect car? 

I have a 2007 Town and Country that was once yellow and re sprayed black a few years ago. From a few feet away it looks fine but up close you can see some yellow around the door handles etc. is this likely to be an issue and cause low ratings? The car is fine inside, no damage/wear etc and it runs fine.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Deftone said:


> Hey folks, new driver here in Lafayette, LA. I just wondered what people thought of driving a less than perfect car?
> 
> I have a 2007 Town and Country that was once yellow and re sprayed black a few years ago. From a few feet away it looks fine but up close you can see some yellow around the door handles etc. is this likely to be an issue and cause low ratings? The car is fine inside, no damage/wear etc and it runs fine.


Drive nights only


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

You should be fine. It's Lafayette, not Beverly Hills.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> You should be fine. It's Lafayette, not Beverly Hills.


Lafayette La. Has one of the per capita highest concentrations of Millionaires outside of Silicone Valley.
Even though the oil field is depressed.



Spotscat said:


> You should be fine. It's Lafayette, not Beverly Hills.


Black painted over yellow.
Sounds like a used taxi


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Lafayette La. Has one of the per capita highest concentrations of Millionaires outside of Silicone Valley.
> Even though the oil field is depressed.


It also has one of the crappiest truck stops I've ever been to - the T/A on University Avenue. The Tiger Truck Stop at Grosse Tete is almost as bad, but the food makes up for it!

Split an appetizer of either fried dill pickles or alligator nuggets with my student, a cup of gumbo, and some etouffee for dinner... that's some good eatin' right there!


----------



## Deftone (Jun 8, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Lafayette La. Has one of the per capita highest concentrations of Millionaires outside of Silicone Valley.
> Even though the oil field is depressed.
> 
> Black painted over yellow.
> Sounds like a used taxi


It was indeed a former taxi, picked it up dirt cheap at an auction.


----------



## Fowlpants (Jun 26, 2017)

Deftone said:


> Hey folks, new driver here in Lafayette, LA. I just wondered what people thought of driving a less than perfect car?
> 
> I have a 2007 Town and Country that was once yellow and re sprayed black a few years ago. From a few feet away it looks fine but up close you can see some yellow around the door handles etc. is this likely to be an issue and cause low ratings? The car is fine inside, no damage/wear etc and it runs fine.


Touch up with nail polish

Also, there are cheapo chrome handle covers available for many cars on amazon ebay etc



Deftone said:


> It was indeed a former taxi, picked it up dirt cheap at an auction.


Thats how you do it


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

Some riders might ding your ratings, but if it's comfortable, quiet inside w/o readily visible interior defects, strange noises/vibrations, or lingering unpleasant smells you'll be fine with most of your passengers.
Auction cars can be a very cost-effective way to Uber as long as you have some mechanical proficiency and perhaps some body work knowledge.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Deftone said:


> Hey folks, new driver here in Lafayette, LA. I just wondered what people thought of driving a less than perfect car?
> 
> I have a 2007 Town and Country that was once yellow and re sprayed black a few years ago. From a few feet away it looks fine but up close you can see some yellow around the door handles etc. is this likely to be an issue and cause low ratings? The car is fine inside, no damage/wear etc and it runs fine.


Personally I don't feel current uber x rates necessitate a perfect car.

Practically speaking it might affect ratings slightly but IMHO if you're otherwise a decent and polite driver and your car is clean and runs well then I don't think it would make a big difference.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> It also has one of the crappiest truck stops I've ever been to - the T/A on University Avenue. The Tiger Truck Stop at Grosse Tete is almost as bad, but the food makes up for it!
> 
> Split an appetizer of either fried dill pickles or alligator nuggets with my student, a cup of gumbo, and some etouffee for dinner... that's some good eatin' right there!


Alligator nuggets?


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

jfinks said:


> Alligator nuggets?


Think chicken McNuggets made with alligator...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> Pdersonally I don't feel current uber x rates necessitate a perfect car.
> 
> Practically speaking it might affect ratings slightly but IMHO if you're otherwise a decent and polite driver and your car is clean and runs well then I don't think it would make a big difference.


Orlando rates make me feel that this is acceptable. But i'm a driver so i don't really know.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Go and get door trim...

Its cheap and covers...

A multitude of sins...

And yellow lines...8)

Rakos


----------

